# Spießrutenlauf mit Frustgarantie: Hier sind unsere Hass-Levels in Spielen!



## MaxFalkenstern (20. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spießrutenlauf mit Frustgarantie: Hier sind unsere Hass-Levels in Spielen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spießrutenlauf mit Frustgarantie: Hier sind unsere Hass-Levels in Spielen!


----------



## billy336 (20. Mai 2012)

mass effect 3 kai leng fight auf wahnsinn. vor allem, weil man sich vorher nicht mehr ausrüsten kann und wer das spiel lang nur quicksaves und autosave genutzt hat und keinen speicherpunkt mehr vor angriff der cerberus basis hat, kann seinen charakter wegschmeissen wenn er sich für die falsche ausrüstung und falschen begleiter entschieden hat.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

hm nja
GTA SA war schon fies, aber immerhin nur ne Nebenaufgabe, so richtig Fies war die Flugschule die halt nen richtiger Plotstopper war -.-
aber so ein paar richtig Miese Level hatte aber auch Jedi Knight und zwar deswegen weil man sich mal einfach verlaufen hat 
Non-Linearität ist ansich schon ne tolle Sache, wenn es denn auch wirklich Nicht Linear gewesen wäre


----------



## Wiget (20. Mai 2012)

Also das frustrierendste Level in allen Spielen war für mich "Über den Wolken" bei Cod 4 Modern Warefare,auf Veteran sollte man die Geiseln in ziemlich wenig Zeit retten. Um den Erfolg zu bekommen hab ich selbst ca. 15h daran gesehen obwohl das Level selbst nur max. 2 min dauert


----------



## Mothman (20. Mai 2012)

LOL....stimmt das Driver-Tutorial!  
Was haben wir geflucht! Heute würde ich das Spiel nach 10 Minuten in die Ecke knallen. 

Da leihst du dir nen Spiel mit Kumpels aus der Videothek aus und kommst nicht durchs Tutorial.  

Ich glaube man könnte noch 75% der Level von Gameboy Jump N Runs hinzupacken. Sowas wie "Fortress of Fear" hab ich frustrierend in Erinnerung.^^


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> LOL....stimmt das Driver-Tutorial!
> Was haben wir geflucht! Heute würde ich das Spiel nach 10 Minuten in die Ecke knallen.


 
ich hab das einfach weg gecheatet 
Das Ding so easy über ne Textdatei und ich hätte die auch nicht machen wollen


----------



## Mothman (20. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hab das einfach weg gecheatet
> Das Ding so easy über ne Textdatei und ich hätte die auch nicht machen wollen


Driver auf der Playstation 1 und Textdateien? 

EDIT:
Das Driver-Video im Artikel wurde btw "vom Nutzer entfernt".


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Driver auf der Playstation 1 und Textdateien?
> 
> EDIT:
> Das Driver-Video im Artikel wurde btw "vom Nutzer entfernt".


 
ja ne, der wahre Checker hatte das natürlich am PC über ne Spielesammlung 

naja, ich würde mir ja eh mal den Film Driver anschauen, da kommt der Test ja her, aber da zerlegt der ja die Karre, der hätte es also auch nie in die erste Mission geschaft


----------



## abe15 (20. Mai 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> mass effect 3 kai leng fight auf wahnsinn. vor allem, weil man sich vorher nicht mehr ausrüsten kann und wer das spiel lang nur quicksaves und autosave genutzt hat und keinen speicherpunkt mehr vor angriff der cerberus basis hat, kann seinen charakter wegschmeissen wenn er sich für die falsche ausrüstung und falschen begleiter entschieden hat.


 
Sooo richtig. Ich hing auf schwer schon locker ne Stunde an ihm. 
Noch mieser fand ich aber den Endfight, wo man die Raketenstellungen verteidigen muss bis sie feuerbereit sind. Da kommt ne Flut an Banshees, das fand ich fast unerhört  Ich hatte zu wenig gegen Barrieren dabei und mir sind die Begleiter dauernd verreckt, weil sie einfach nie dahin gelaufen sind, wo ich sie hinbefohlen hab.


----------



## SentryBot02 (20. Mai 2012)

"Der Rückzug" in Stronghold 1.

Alter Verwalter, was ich an dieser verfluchten Mission gesessen bin...unglaublich! Du mit deinen paar Truppen gegen die riesige, voll ausgerüstete Burg des Schweins. Einfach nur Wahnsinn...sogar mit Cheats beinahe unschaffbar.


----------



## conaly (20. Mai 2012)

Der Wassertempel war die Hölle. Nach sechs Stunden am Stück hab ich aufgegeben und mir beim nächsten Versuch ne Komplettlösung gesucht *Schande_über_mich*

Die genannte GTA SA Mission kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen. Ich fand diese eigentlich sehr einfach und amüsant. Viel nerviger fand ich dort anfangs die Mission, wo man per Bike nen Zug verfolgen musste und Big Smoke die Latinos vom Zug runterschießen sollte. Ich hab beim ersten durchspielen gefühlte hundert Versuche gebraucht (heute schaff ich das aber beim ersten, hehe^^)... "All we had to do was follow the damn train, CJ!"... wie oft ich diesen Satz gehört habe... eeh... xD

Was man noch erwähnen sollte: SNES - Donkey Kong Country 2 - Papageien Absturz:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHIWXwYbLc8
Dieses Level hat mich auch den letzten Nerv geraubt...


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Mai 2012)

Den Wassertempel in Zelda fand ich wirklich grausig. Ich war damals ein 10jähriger Bube, als ich eine Woche lang gleich nach der Schule versucht habe, den Wassertempel zu bezwingen.  Und das jeweils bis fast zum Abend. Paar Jahre später das selbe Spiel, weil ich mich nicht mehr an die Wege erinnern konnte.


----------



## rolitheone (20. Mai 2012)

Das allerallerletzte Level in Mario Galaxy 2. Der erste Treffer ist tödlich....
Ca 130 benötigte Leben. Knapp gefolgt von Donkey Kong Country Returns, das ich insgesamt als eines der schwersten Games der letzten zehn Jahre betitele. Für die Bonuslevels gern mal 20 Leben, Top war ca 140 Leben für ein Level.
Alltime favourites: Battletoads (1 für GB) und Battletoads in Ragnarok's World (GB)


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

"Das Video wurde vom Nutzer entfern" - Das Driver Level hatte mein Bruder für mich erledigt, ich habs nie geschafft ^^


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. Mai 2012)

bei "Dead Space 2" werd ich wahrscheinlich nie verstehen, was die Entwicklerm dazu bewegt hat nochmal so ein regenerierendes Monster auftreten zu lassen...   
In Teil 1 war's ja in Ordnung, das Vieh war in die Story eingebettet, aber in Teil 2 ?!
Da hatte das Ding nix verloren und es ist eigentlich der Hauptgrund warum ich Dead Space 1 seinem Nachfolger vorziehe


----------



## billy336 (20. Mai 2012)

ebenfalls frustrierend ist the witcher 2 ab "schwer". der kampf gegen letho in der nähe von flotsam hat mir damals alles abverlangt und später gegen der draug. und wenn man sich auch noch schick verskillt hat kommt man überhaupt nicht mehr weiter, ohne auf "leicht" zu switchen.


----------



## UthaSnake (20. Mai 2012)

Mafia (1) Das Autorennen (wie oft ich das damals vergeigt habe. War das erste und einzige mal bisher das ich auf meine tastartur eingeschlagen hab ^^)

Alpha Protocol - allerdings war hier das gesamte(!) Spiel ein Frustkrampf


----------



## MICHI123 (20. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> LOL....stimmt das Driver-Tutorial!
> Was haben wir geflucht! Heute würde ich das Spiel nach 10 Minuten in die Ecke knallen.


 Haha, ja richtig, das war echt unfassbar schwer, in dieser scheiß Tiefgarage xD 

Was ich auch NIE gepackt hab, war der Anfang von Commandos. Das Commandos wo man auf die Gefängnisinsel einbrechen soll und was holen soll oder so. Es beginnt gleich so, dass man von dem Boot aus, nur mit Taucher an Land kann, und da kommt man dann schon nicht die Leiter hoch (einziger Zugangspunkt) weil da oben gleich eine Wache steht und eine fünfer Patrouille ihr unwesen treibt. Da haben wir auch stundenlang rumprobiert, und sind einfach nicht auf diese scheiß Insel gekommen


----------



## Kuomo (20. Mai 2012)

Und weils so schön war gibts das Tut aus Teil1 auch in Driver San Francisco neu aufgelegt. Aber zum glück nur als Nebenmisiion, denn es ist mindestens genauso nervig.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (20. Mai 2012)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Mafia (1) Das Autorennen (wie oft ich das damals vergeigt habe. War das erste und einzige mal bisher das ich auf meine tastartur eingeschlagen hab ^^)
> 
> Alpha Protocol - allerdings war hier das gesamte(!) Spiel ein Frustkrampf


 

Oh an Mafia 1 erinner ich mich auch noch. Als ich das aber mal wieder ausgepackt und durchgespielt habe, hab ich das Level sofort geschafft. Weiß ehrlich nicht woran das lag  

Battletoads auf dem Gameboy/SNES ... heilige scheisse das war eine Aneinanderreihung von Frustleveln.
Ghosts 'n' Ghouls oder wie das hieß war auch noch so ein Kandidat.


----------



## Cibox (21. Mai 2012)

Mein unangefochtener Hasslevel:
Indiana Jones und die Legende der Kaisergruft Kapitel 9, Level 4 
Lets Play Indiana Jones und die Legende der Kaisergruft (emperors tomb) [GERMAN] part 27 - YouTube (ab 12:28 )

ich kann's mir gar nicht mehr ansehen soviel nerven hat mir der damals gekostet...


----------



## Sushimeister (21. Mai 2012)

Was klar fehlt:
Max Payne, das Labyrinth... das Gekreische im Hintergrund ist ultraätzend... alles dunkel... wirklich nervig.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLiw9TyaCRA


----------



## hawkytonk (22. Mai 2012)

I-War 1 war auch Bock schwer. Allein die komplett belegte Tastatur war eine Herausforderung. Da fühlte man sich mehr wie in einer Simulation als einem Weltraum-Shooter.


----------



## hanni6al (10. September 2012)

LoL ja das GTA: San Andreas Level wegen den konnte ich damals nicht weiter spielen habs gehasst


----------



## Rabowke (10. September 2012)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Mafia (1) Das Autorennen (wie oft ich das damals vergeigt habe. War das erste und einzige mal bisher das ich auf meine tastartur eingeschlagen hab ^^) ...


*hrhr* ... Das Rennen mit dem Silberpfeil, hm? Ich hab, warum auch immer, das Rennen im ersten oder zweiten Anlauf geschafft, aber meine Kumpels sind alle (!) dran verzweifelt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (10. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *hrhr* ... Das Rennen mit dem Silberpfeil, hm? Ich hab, warum auch immer, das Rennen im ersten oder zweiten Anlauf geschafft, aber meine Kumpels sind alle (!) dran verzweifelt.


 

Ich hab es später auch immer im ersten Anlauf geschafft. Schaffe es auch jetzt immer im ersten Anlauf. Wurde da per Patch was an der Schwierigkeit geschraubt?


----------



## N7ghty (10. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *hrhr* ... Das Rennen mit dem Silberpfeil, hm? Ich hab, warum auch immer, das Rennen im ersten oder zweiten Anlauf geschafft, aber meine Kumpels sind alle (!) dran verzweifelt.


 Ich hab das Rennen damals ohne Patch gespielt, mir wurden von einem Kumpel aber zwei Tricks verraten:
1. Bei der erste langgezogenen Kurve links durch den abgesperrten Bereich durchquetschen, dann auf den Shortcut für Zurücksetzen drücken und man war direkt vor Start und Ziel, ist aber halt ein Cheat/Exploit
2. Manuell fahren, nicht Automatik. Selbst wenn man nicht mal ansatzweise darin geübt ist, manuell zu fahren, ist man bescheuerterweise trotzdem wesentlich schneller. Somit war das Rennen immer noch nervig, aber hauptsächlich, weil ich mich ständig überschlagen hab


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *hrhr* ... Das Rennen mit dem Silberpfeil, hm? Ich hab, warum auch immer, das Rennen im ersten oder zweiten Anlauf geschafft, aber meine Kumpels sind alle (!) dran verzweifelt.


 Hab das damals auch noch ohne Patch nach ein paar Bierchen geschafft 



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ich hab es später auch immer im ersten Anlauf  geschafft. Schaffe es auch jetzt immer im ersten Anlauf. Wurde da per  Patch was an der Schwierigkeit geschraubt?


 Jap, wurde mit dem Patch einfacher gemacht.


----------



## Rabowke (10. September 2012)

Damals gab es kein Patch ... da waren wir, okay, ich!, noch elitär! 

Ich hab es damals ohne Exploit gemacht, weiß aber nicht mehr, ob per Hand oder Automatik.


----------



## Vader2405 (10. September 2012)

Würde noch X-Wing Tour 1 Mission 4 nehmen. Corellian Corvette Korolev! Hab glaub ich 3 Jahre dafür gebraucht


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Damals gab es kein Patch ... da waren wir, okay, ich!, noch elitär!
> 
> Ich hab es damals ohne Exploit gemacht, weiß aber nicht mehr, ob per Hand oder Automatik.


 
War auch mit Automatik und ohne Exploit schaffbar.


----------



## GeierTVE (10. September 2012)

Kennst noch jemand den Abschnitt in Vampires the Masquerade Bloodlines, wo man auf einem Berg mit einem Werwolf kämpfen muss?
Wobei ich es nach 20 Versuchen endlich geschafft hatte, mit der Seilbahn zu fliehen, nachdem ich 4 Minuten im Kreis vor dem Vieh weggerannt bin  
Später hab ich auf Youtube gesehen, wie man den besiegen konnte. Da wäre ich aber nie im Leben allein drauf gekommen, weil man voll panisch geflitzt ist


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. September 2012)

> Die spielbaren Levelabschnitte, in denen *Max Payne* von Albträumen  heimgesucht wird, sind die Hölle. In einer Stelle muss sich der  titelgebende Protagonist einen Weg durch ein finsteres Labyrinth bahnen.  .......  *Wer scheitert,  darf den gesamten Abschnitt übrigens von vorn beginnen*. Arghhh!


Aber nur auf Keyboards auf denen F5 fehlt 
Irgendwie sollte man das Spiel schon selbst gespielt haben


----------



## Gograshok (10. September 2012)

Vader2405 schrieb:


> Würde noch X-Wing Tour 1 Mission 4 nehmen. Corellian Corvette Korolev! Hab glaub ich 3 Jahre dafür gebraucht


 
War das so eine Begleit-Mission? Wenn ja kann ich mich soagr daran erinnern^^, und dass ich da auch 6,5 Billionen-Tausend-viel zu oft gescheitert bin. X-Wing war auch der Grund warum ich bis heute Begleitermissionen in allen Spielen verabscheue


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2012)

In X-Wing gabs ein paar knackige Missionen.
An die Corvettenmission kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern - hat mich damals schon ein paar Nerven gekostet. Vor allem mit Maus und Tastatur weil wir da keinen Joystick hatten


----------



## Nutjob (10. September 2012)

Die Auto Abschnitte in Alone in the Dark 5 sind auch mit viel Frust verbunden, aber das Spiel ist ja (leider) eh nicht sonderlich beliebt. Da ist die Steuerung schon eine Herausforderung für sich. 

Und, falls es noch jemand kennt, die Eislevels in Ecco, mit diesen verfluchten beweglichen Eisblöcken.


----------



## Agrmpf (10. September 2012)

Zum Thema Donkey Kong:
Das Level Pillepalle-Pipeline bzw. Poisonous Pipeline war doch mit am Nervigsten, da die Rechts-Links-Steuerung vertauscht wurde.


----------



## UthaSnake (10. September 2012)

Warum wird der Wassertempel  aus OoT immer als Frust empfunden?
ja es nervte dmals dauernd im Menü die stiefel zu wechseln, aber er war nicht schwerer als alle anderen.

Das Rennen aus Mafia 1 hingegen hat sich seinen Platz hier verdient! 

In dieser Liste fehlt aber endeutig das Spiel Alpha Protocol und irgend so ein urlates für den ersten gameboy noch erschienendes Jurrassic Park game


----------



## Mothman (10. September 2012)

Ich bin gerade bei Guild Wars 2 in den "Staling-Grad-Gipfel" (schon der Name ist bescheuert) und ich hasse diese Mine. 
Total überbevölkert an fiesen Gegner ein extrem verwirrender schwer zu erreichender View Point und kaum andere hilfreiche Spieler. 
Voll die Hölle da unten. Aber man will ja die Map aufdecken.


----------



## Ronni312 (10. September 2012)

Mafia 1 das Rennen...

Ich saß eine ganze Woche dran -.-


----------



## DonBarcal (10. September 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht, die Library in Halo war auf Legendary nicht so schlimm. Da gabs ganz andere Levels die deutlich frustrierender waren.


----------



## Blade_1 (10. September 2012)

Es gab sehr sehr viele Spieler die sich bei "Tomb Raider: Anniversary" an dem Lavaturm schwer getan haben. Ich erinnere mich dass eine Nutzerin des Forums und ich viele Spielstände von anderen Spielern abgearbeitet haben oder Tipps gaben.


----------



## CindyMCFarlane (10. September 2012)

God of War 2, das Level rund um Cerberus hat mich das Spiel abbrechen lassen. Erst dieses dumme drehen der 3 Plattformen und am ende dieser dreckige Köter. Wenn man verloren hat, dann darf man das fein noch mal tun. GoW2 vergammelt bei mir seit dem.


----------



## Blackdaimon (10. September 2012)

sämtliche Dungeons in Ultima 9.... massenweise langweilige Rätsel in tiefster Dunkelheit


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (11. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Damals gab es kein Patch ... da waren wir, okay, ich!, noch elitär!
> 
> Ich hab es damals ohne Exploit gemacht, weiß aber nicht mehr, ob per Hand oder Automatik.


 

Hey was heißt hier nur du  Ich hab den Krampf auch öhne Patch gespielt 

Ist das schlimm, wenn ich sage, dass mir die meisten neuen Spiele zu leicht sind?  Scherz^^


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2012)

Nein, dann sind wir beide eben elitär! \o/



Allerdings muss ich fairerweise sagen, dass man mit zunehmenden Alter auch nicht mehr so 'fit' ist, was schwierige Spiele betrifft. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Schwierigkeit irgendwelche Tasten zu drücken, sondern eher den Willen und den Elan um viel Zeit in ein Spiel zu investieren.

Ich habe nichts gg. fordernde Spiele, wie z.B. Batman oder Sleeping Dogs, aber sie sollen nicht in Frust und Kramp ausarten!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2012)

Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, frusten mich hauptsächlich alle Spiele, die auf respawnende Gegnermassen setzen.
Ich finde es extrem unfair und lästig, wenn man sich unter Zeitdruck oder in Engstellen gegen Scharen von Bad Guys wehren muss, vor allem wenn diese auch noch so unglaublich treffsicher sind. Wohl auch ein Grund, warum ich einen Bogen um "Far Cry 2" gemacht habe, als ich von "nachwachsenden Gegner-Stationen" las.

Sowas kann ich einfach nicht ausstehen.


----------



## D00msday (14. September 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ist das schlimm, wenn ich sage, dass mir die meisten neuen Spiele zu leicht sind?  Scherz^^


 
Du hast aber recht. Spiele wurden Mitte der 90er Jahre viel zu leicht, um sie für den "westlichen Markt" attraktiver zu gestalten. Mit 3 Jahren hab ich schon vorm PC gesessen und Spiele gezockt. Ich hab als 4-Jähriger schon Passagier-Flugsimulatoren gesteuert, bei denen man erstmal 10 verschiedene Dinge machen und prüfen musste, damit man die Turbinen erstmal starten konnte - ohne Handbuch und Hinweise. Das haben manche Erwachsene nicht hinbekommen. Ich musste mit 5 Jahren mit dem HexEditor manchmal Stunden lang in den Spieldateien herumsuchen, wenn ich cheaten wollte, bis ich die richtigen Werte gefunden hatte - da gab es in fast allen Spielen noch gar keine Cheats, geschweige denn Internet, in dem alles steht oder Hex-Sektor-Sniffer a la Cheat-Engine, nicht einmal Windows. Ach ja...die Kindheit... 

Heute gibt es bereits in jedem Spiel Mechaniken, die in meiner Spielgeneration noch als Cheats bezeichnet wurden. Unendlich Leben (jedes Spiel), unendlich Gesundheit (z.B. Call of Duty - nur als regeneratives System), Levelauswahl und Co. sind nur einige Beispiele. Ich kann mit solchen Games zum Beispiel oft nie lange was anfangen, weil mir auf kurz oder lang der Spielspaß flöten geht. Wenn ich mir die hier vorgestellten Spiele anschaue frag ich mich, was dort schwer ist. Ich gehöre zu einer ganz anderen Spielergeneration. Ich finde zwar genial, was heute mit Grafik alles möglich ist, aber heute leidet der Spielspaß unter der nicht vorhandenen Schwierigkeit. Was früher der Schwierigkeitsgrad leicht war, ist heute der Schwierigkeitsgrad schwer - nur, dass noch zusätzlich nicht ausschaltbare Cheats dabei sind.

 Das ist auch das Problem der Spieleindustrie. Heute hat man keinen Reiz mehr ein Spiel zu spielen, das man in 2 Stunden durchgespielt hat. Was bringen einem Spiele mit 100 Stunden Spielzeit, wenn man die danach nicht noch einmal zocken möchte oder nur noch 2 mal durchspielt, bis es einem zum Halse raushängt, weil es keinen Nervenkitzel gibt. 

Ein gutes Beispiel für eine Verbesserung in Richtung vernünftiges Spiel mit Nervenkitzel und 100% Suchtfaktor wäre (ich nehme jetzt mal irgend eins aus der Liste) Dark Souls mit 3 Leben mit nur einem einzigen Continue, wenn man dann noch mal 3 Leben verliert muss man ein neues Spiel spielen. Das würde zwangsweise dazu führen, dass man besser wird und nur noch stirbt wenn man nicht aufpasst. Eine klassische Win-Win-Situation. Der Spieler wird besser und das Spiel wird nicht langweilig, weil man tatsächlich aufpassen muss.


----------

